# Beauregard



## Jefroka (Apr 28, 2011)

Just some pics I took of him today.


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 28, 2011)

He is huge and lookin good


----------



## reptastic (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow he is looking good, cant wait til storm gets that big

Wow he is looking good, cant wait til storm gets that big


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 29, 2011)

NIIIIICE!!!

I love that tegu. I always go back through your old threads and look at pictures of him...awesomenacity at its awesomest.

How big is he now? I forget, who are his parents?


----------



## chelvis (Apr 29, 2011)

Man that is an amazing looking tegu!!!


----------



## Jefroka (May 4, 2011)

Beauregard is a product of Ice & Hail, hatched out on June 10, 2009. He lost a small bit of his tail a little while back, haven't measured him in a while. I know he is not 4' but somewhere close to that.


...Jefroka


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 4, 2011)

gorgeous gu you have!


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 26, 2011)

He's lookin good! I like the first pic, his head looks about as big as the dogs.


----------



## Maro1 (May 26, 2011)

Nice looking Tegu. How is he for handling?


----------



## Jefroka (May 26, 2011)

He is such an unbelievably good boy! He and I are definitely buddies. Laid back is an understatement as to his personality.

Recently his appetite has been enormous and he is really starting to fill out. I measured him the other day and he is right at 44".

I will likely make a new video with him after his growth spurt.

Thanks for all the kind words, he really appreciates the compliments. 


...Jefroka


----------



## jjollie (May 28, 2011)

nice looking tegu


----------



## Jefroka (May 28, 2011)

jjollie said:


> nice looking tegu



Thank you!


...Jefroka


----------

